# Best color combo for the mirrordine lure?



## 8 lb test (Dec 15, 2011)

What do you guys consider the best color combo on the Mirrordine lure?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

My favorite is the plain old green back over silver. I prefer the heavy dine as well.


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

Chris V said:


> My favorite is the plain old green back over silver. I prefer the heavy dine as well.


Ditto. I use a green back with a silver belly and an orange nose.


----------



## 8 lb test (Dec 15, 2011)

JasonL said:


> Ditto. I use a green back with a silver belly and an orange nose.


I change out my hooks on the spook jr / Are the factory hooks on this bait ok?


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

8 lb test said:


> I change out my hooks on the spook jr / Are the factory hooks on this bait ok?


I've never had an issue with the factory ones.


----------

